# Ac GearMotor Wiring Help



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The blue stays. The directions tell you to interchange black and red to reverse direction. Need more info on the controller to know how to connect it.


----------



## stevea295 (Sep 14, 2008)

Forward side of the controller has the black and red wires. Reverse side of the controller has the orange & teal wires. Neutral and ground make up the rest. I have tried leaving the blue wire, no reverse rotation. Moving the blue wire to Terminal "A" on the motor allows reverse but at reduced power. I hope that clarifies.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Need CH. controller wiring diagram. It will clear this up for you. As you can see all the controller does is interchange two wires. It might have some motor protection built in also.


----------



## stevea295 (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is a crude diagram of the Cutler motor controller. THe old motor worked fine with this wiring configuration. I hope this helps clarify.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Crude is an understatement. Where is the operator. I'm am sorry that I personally require a schematic or personally inspecting this type of setup to answer your question.
Can't the manufacturer or supplier help you with this? Since it will run in one direction, is possible the operator is the problem and not the controller. By "operator" i mean the switch or knob or button you physically tell the controller which way to go.
Does the controller have limit switches in it so the cover stops at the right place. 
If you supply me with all of the nameplate info on the controller, I may be able to find the drawing online. Lets make sure this is wired correctly, that gearmotor is almost $400.00


----------



## stevea295 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have attached a "non-crude" diagram from the controller's website. The controller is working fine as I can hook up the old motor and it rotates properly in both directions,but the gears are shot in the gearhead.Wiring panel/board on the new motor is different and I don't want to "fry" this motor by hooking up the wiring incorrectly.Supplier & Manufacturer have been no help.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Everything you need is right there. Use the drawing on the right. Your first drawing of the motor shows the T terminals on the motor. This drawing shows where to connect those T terminals to the switch.

L1 and L2 are you hot and neutral wires.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Steve,
Does that clear this up for you. You have everything you need to wire up your gearmotor now.
Take the motor drawing along with the controller drawing and it is quite clear. Let us know.....John
Thanks joed.


----------



## stevea295 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. The motor is now working in both directions. The original configuration on the controller was different, so I think that is what threw me off. Thanks again for the input and assistance.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Good going Steve. We knew you could do it.


----------

